# Trt



## event462 (Jul 8, 2014)

So i've been doing a TON of reading on trt lately and it seems some people are doing some crazy add ons. Some do very low doses of tren ace with it, about 200mg a week. Some use 20-25mg of proviron with it for the added libido and because they can then actually use less test. So far it seems everyone is posting favorable results, although I wonder if this is because most of them have been using their protocol for usually under a year. My question is what would you guys use if feeling adventurous? Obviously hgh, but what about something like Tetrahydrogestrinone, more commonly called "The Clear?" Also, tell your reason! Honestly I'm not even sure if it would be called trt anymore or  just be considered a really long low dose cycle. Either way, I think it will be fun hearing what everyone's' thoughts are!


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm on trt & on occasion throw in some mast and/or var.  I don't think is call that adventurous.  However, I do blast as well & prettying game for anything.


----------



## event462 (Jul 8, 2014)

DF said:


> I'm on trt & on occasion throw in some mast and/or var.  I don't think is call that adventurous.  However, I do blast as well & prettying game for anything.



Do you feel any difference when you add those? Do you feel much more or just a little benefit?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure "the clears" effectiveness was over hyped because of the BALCO scandal. It almost became mythical to gym rats during that time. The main reason guys like bill romanowski where using it is because it was undetectable until they found out about it. It was a "designer steroid". There's better options for the average user. 

I remember muscular development did a write up on it during the beginning of the whole Barry bonds/BALCO scandal and the jist of it was that the clear was nothing special other then being undetectable at the time.


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> Do you feel any difference when you add those? Do you feel much more or just a little benefit?



Mast I could feel cause it gave me rock hard boners.  The var I could tell though strength increase.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 14, 2014)

I assume we are not taking about running a blast, right?  Just a little add-on to test at a TRT dose.  I think a moderate dose (say 100-200mg weekly) of deca is pretty popular for the added joint support.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jul 14, 2014)

I always run Mast with a Trt or cruise dose of Test.  The added libido and the  E2 blocking properties make it a no brainer.  For an extra kick and to maintain gains low dose Tren is nice.


----------



## event462 (Jul 14, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> I assume we are not taking about running a blast, right?  Just a little add-on to test at a TRT dose.  I think a moderate dose (say 100-200mg weekly) of deca is pretty popular for the added joint support.



I've already decided on 150-200mg of tren ace and mast prop each with 250mg of test . I figure at that low of a dose I can run for several months as long as I check my blood work. After about a year I plan on switching to proviron.I should be starting this new protocol by Weds. Since this isn't a cycle though, do I even need to front load to get in into my system faster or just let the mast and tren build up on its own?


----------

